# How-To-Videos



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How-To-Videos From : MLCS and Google

How to setup and use some of the hard to setup bits ,now made easy..


LESSON #1: Lock Miter Router Bits

LESSON #2: EDGE BANDING ROUTER BITS

LESSON #3: BOX JOINT ROUTER BITS

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/ec080123.html

Pool Table,Biscuit,Mortising,Cutting Circles,Lose Tenons, plus more ▼
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2323211353866234211
=============

Just one more place to get the bits from 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...1902332QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-Shank-...2048502QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-5-S...2438537QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-Edg...3217283QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Adju...1157551QQihZ004QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-Shank-...1819169QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, Bj.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you, Bj san.
I have an interest in "LESSON #2: EDGE BANDING ROUTER BITS".
#3 might be easy rather than "Push Block" ? But not low priced one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny san

Here's some links to some higher price ones 

http://pricecutter.com/2-piece-edge-banding-bit-sets/p/P16-4040/
http://www.amazon.com/61-506-Shank-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1201309544&sr=8-3


====


Benny LaBaw said:


> Thank you, Bj san.
> I have an interest in "LESSON #2: EDGE BANDING ROUTER BITS".
> #3 might be easy rather than "Push Block" ? But not low priced one.


----------

